# Qmake



## ice (21 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit problème. J'ai installé QT 3.3.3 tout s'est bien déroulé. Mais maintenant lorsque j'essaies d'exécuter la commande "qmake" dans le terminal, le message suivant s'affiche "-bash: qmake: command not found" d'où vient le problème?

Lorsque je recherche "qmake" sur mon disque dur je trouve bien tous les fichiers qui devraient exister (enfin je pense )



Merci d'avance.


Cordialement.


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Août 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un petit probl&#232;me. J'ai install&#233; QT 3.3.3 tout s'est bien d&#233;roul&#233;. Mais maintenant lorsque j'essaies d'ex&#233;cuter la commande "qmake" dans le terminal, le message suivant s'affiche "-bash: qmake: command not found" d'o&#249; vient le probl&#232;me?
> 
> ...


ajoute /usr/local/Trolltech/Qt-4.0.1/bin/ &#224; ton PATH 

PIAF : enfin... /usr/local/Trolltech/Qt-3.3.3/bin/ pour toi, pourquoi n'as tu pas install&#233; la derni&#232;re version (4.1.4) ?


----------



## ice (21 Août 2006)

Je n'ai pas install&#233; la derni&#232;re version car pour installer "moto4lin" qui est un programme pour motorola, dans la notice il est &#233;crit qu'il ne peut &#234;tre install&#233; qu'avec la version 3.3.3&#8230;
J'ai effectivement install&#233; tout d'abord la derni&#232;re version et comme elle ne fonctionnait pas, j'ai install&#233; la 3.3.3.

Bon mais en fait, finalement j'ai r&#233;gl&#233; ce probl&#232;me. Pourtant j'en ai encore un 
Lorsque j'utilise la commande "qmake" et que je s&#233;lectionne le dossier appropri&#233;, ensuite que je tape "make" l'installation se lance, mais &#224; la fin j'ai un message d'erreur&#8230; C'est assez bizarre et je ne sais pas d'o&#249; &#231;a vient


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Août 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas install&#233; la derni&#232;re version car pour installer "moto4lin" qui est un programme pour motorola, dans la notice il est &#233;crit qu'il ne peut &#234;tre install&#233; qu'avec la version 3.3.3&#8230;
> J'ai effectivement install&#233; tout d'abord la derni&#232;re version et comme elle ne fonctionnait pas, j'ai install&#233; la 3.3.3.
> 
> Bon mais en fait, finalement j'ai r&#233;gl&#233; ce probl&#232;me. Pourtant j'en ai encore un
> Lorsque j'utilise la commande "qmake" et que je s&#233;lectionne le dossier appropri&#233;, ensuite que je tape "make" l'installation se lance, mais &#224; la fin j'ai un message d'erreur&#8230; C'est assez bizarre et je ne sais pas d'o&#249; &#231;a vient


ben... fait voir le message d'erreur &#231;a nous aidera peut-&#234;tre &#224; t'aider :rateau:


----------



## ice (22 Août 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> ben... fait voir le message d'erreur ça nous aidera peut-être à t'aider :rateau:




oui oui voilà voilà 

Voir la pièce jointe 11622


----------



## ntx (22 Août 2006)

Je suppose que dans le répertoire /Developper/qt/lib, tu as bien un fichier libqt.so, .dylib ou .a ?


----------



## ice (22 Août 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose que dans le répertoire /Developper/qt/lib, tu as bien un fichier libqt.so, .dylib ou .a ?




Eh bien j'ai bien un fichier libqt, j'en ai même deux mais à la fin il n'y a pas .so, .dylib ou .a
mais d'autres extensions

Je joint une image pour que ce soit plus explicite ^^ :

Voir la pièce jointe 11640


----------



## ntx (22 Août 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien j'ai bien un fichier libqt, j'en ai même deux mais à la fin il n'y a pas .so, .dylib ou .a
> mais d'autres extensions


Là je ne sais pas, il faudrait voir ce qui est dit dans la doc de qt. Je pense qu'il faut utiliser le .la mais je ne sais pas comment ld se débrouille avec ce genre d'extension


----------

